# Emission decal location on engine compartment



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

I got my “caution hot” radiator decal from Ames. Anyone no the proper location for this? Any pics?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

year of your car would be helpful to pinpoint a location but generally near the radiator cap. 

Photo is from a 68


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

O52 said:


> year of your car would be helpful to pinpoint a location but generally near the radiator cap.
> 
> Photo is from a 68
> 
> View attachment 142914


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

Awesome Thank you!!!


----------

